# Pen ground



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

Currently we only have topsoil as the flooring in the pen. I'm worried about keeping it clean. Does anyone have any suggestions on maintenance or anything I should add to help make cleaning easier?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the Chicken Forum! Your coop and run look great! Personally, I have the ground as flooring in both my run and coop. Iclean the coop of manure pretty much daily put sand under the roosts as I need it. Others on this site do it differently so I think that whatever works for you is fine. I don't put straw under the roosts because it stinksxand looks worse with time.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

princesscleo92 said:


> View attachment 20193
> 
> 
> Currently we only have topsoil as the flooring in the pen. I'm worried about keeping it clean. Does anyone have any suggestions on maintenance or anything I should add to help make cleaning easier?
> ...


The problem with dirt is it turns to mud in the Winter which can make for an unhealthy environment. I would remove some of that topsoil and put plenty of sand in there for drainage. You'll also find that droppings dry faster on a layer of sand and can be raked out.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Like Mike said, sand is the way to go. Keeping everything as dry as possible is best. Sand doesnt wash away like dirt, it dries quicker and helps deter insects and parasites. Think beach.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice coop and pen, Princess! I live on Florida sugar sand. It's great for keeping chickens. The poop dries out so fast and I just rake it now and then and spread lime.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you for your replies! My man worked hard on it! Thinking sand will be added this weekend. We got our first big rain on the soil and it is a mess. Not horrible but my feet sink when I walk in there. Hoping that'll get better over time too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I can see of your soil, it probably won't get much better. It does look like it's higher than the surrounding terrain so that will help. But what I see there is not compacted so it will probably keep your feet sinking in to it. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of chicken keeping and the inherent challenges that come along with the pleasure of having them.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

robin416 said:


> From what I can see of your soil, it probably won't get much better. It does look like it's higher than the surrounding terrain so that will help. But what I see there is not compacted so it will probably keep your feet sinking in to it.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of chicken keeping and the inherent challenges that come along with the pleasure of having them.


Thank you! Excited to be experiencing this!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There will be challenges, maybe every day but it is never enough to take the joy out of having them in our lives. 

I've known a couple of people that lost their entire flocks to bad things but that never stopped them from jumping back in with both feet with new flocks. That's how much having them around brought them pleasure.


----------

